# UBER X Seattle TNC Sticker and For Hire Permit



## dseattle2015 (Aug 31, 2015)

All set to drive UBER X in Seattle except for the TNC Sticker and For Hire permit. The Seattle UBER Partner Support office said the processing time is about 5 weeks but that I can drive without it because the paperwork has been filed. I am not sure what to think about this... UBER is eager to get me on the road, but I am nervous about getting pulled over and fined by Seattle's finest.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I am near Houston where a TNC permit makes you "legal" t to pickup in the city or at the airports. I resisted the repeated efforts of the local Uber staff to get me running before the TNC permit was assigned to me.

You might want to read through these forums to help you ready yourself mentally for this job. You can also call the Seattle Dept of Transportation and learn what the consequences of driving without the permit are. Do you feel "pressured" to begin driving? Go with your gut feeling. 

I have found Uber staff to be wrong in statements they have made. Example: Drivers can drive anywhere outside Houston w/o the TNC license. WRONG! Drivers cannot pickup in Galveston b/c they are violating that city's requirement for a taxi permit. Several drivers after responding to a ping in Galveston have been ticketed.

UBER ON!


----------



## dseattle2015 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks. My gut says driving without the TNC and For Hire permit violates Seattle city code and the police won't care what UBER said I could do.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

they will file and pay for them on your behalf. when they are ready, you will get an email to go pick them up downtown. nothing to worry about. go drive.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just get your city of Seattle business license now and carry it with you. The rest will come later and that's fine.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Ultimately it is the person behind the wheel who is responsible for what they are doing with it. Period.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

BTW, dseattle2015, although Seattle will bill Uber for your permit, be ready to have the amount taken from your paycheck.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just as a data point I got an email yesterday evening stating that my Seattle TNC permit is ready and all I needed to do was pop by the King County Administration Building to pick it up. The email provided the TNC permit number. However when I went to do so, I was told that the permit number that they gave me is the wrong number (it belongs to someone else) and until Uber gives me the correct number, she cannot issue me with my permit.

She also said that many people have had this problem and that Uber is aware that there was some kind of a widespread mixup. So if you were sent a Seattle TNC number recently and have not yet picked up the permit from King County, you might want to check with Uber to make sure they sent you the right number.


----------

